# Experiments in Motion



## bernardina (Aug 19, 2012)

Όπως λέει πάνω αριστερά όπως μπαίνει κανείς, πρόκειται για
 A partnership between
Columbia University *GSAPP** and 
Audi of America

Αμφιταλαντεύτηκα αν πρέπει να σας λινκάρω το
http://blog.experimentsinmotion.com/ που είναι το μπλογκ των curators

ή το http://www.experimentsinmotion.com/
που ξεκινάει με μια γενικότερη ματιά

για να αρχίσετε.
Απ' όπου κι αν το πιάσετε, πάντως, σας υπόσχομαι πως θα εντυπωσιαστείτε όπως εντυπωσιάστηκα κι εγώ.

Enjoy!

**Graduate School of Architecture, Planning and Preservation* 

(Άθλιε καπιταλισμέ, που συνδέεις το πανεπιστήμιο με την αγορά) :devil:


----------

